# re-excision for margins following simple mastectomy



## janet0221 (Dec 16, 2010)

I have a question. Can you code a 19301-58 partial mastectomy following a simple mastectomy when the path report recommends additional margins?


----------



## Pebbles1218 (Dec 17, 2010)

*re-excision of mastectomy site*

Depending on the amount of tissue removed use 19120-58.  If an extensive amount of tissue removed then use 19301-58.


----------



## janet0221 (Dec 17, 2010)

*Add'l question*

Normally 19120 is used when there is no attention to adequate margins?  In this case, that was the intent??


----------



## Lesainc (Dec 22, 2010)

Maybe I am having a bad brain moment, but I would look at 19120/5 as a procedure that needs margins and the 19301/2, the surgeon is not looking for margins.  In the later code the surgeon is removing a bulk of tissue based on anatomical guideposts.

I recognize that even in the 19300's a surgeon can get sandbagged with a sneeky cancer, a margin comes back positive and they would need to go back for margins.


----------



## Lesainc (Dec 22, 2010)

oh and I would look at this case as a 19301-58.  Forgot to mention that.  

See!  Bad Brain Day!


----------

